# What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

One minute I'm reading it, the next it's gone. 

I emailed a mod, but of course they can't respond back..


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

have you seen the documentary "Catfish"?


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

No. Prey tell.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

It was a troll thread.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

If you're referring to Disenchanted's thread,it's locked in private section.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



TBT said:


> If you're referring to Disenchanted's thread,it's locked in private section.


They were asking about Rosie 1's thread.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

She was, um, less than real.


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

I had this feeling about it.. because it sounded too juicy...like a novel. She's a good writer, if nothing else, lol.

How was it discovered that it was a lie?


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

I thought it was a stupid thread. I could not figure out why everyone was going apesh!t about Rosie when she was behaving so inappropriately while "real" people on other threads were in real pain.

It was embarrassing,


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



Rugs said:


> I thought it was a stupid thread. I could not figure out why everyone was going apesh!t about Rosie when she was behaving so inappropriately while "real" people on other threads were in real pain.
> 
> It was embarrassing,


What happened at the end? I wasn't there for the "inappropriate" stuff.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

Many of us got sucked in. on Friday something seemed off so I let it go. On Monday I was not in a hurry to read anything about "Rosie", as I felt something was not right as to the way she was acting and it became a party.

She was a troll. All fake. 

Man I hate liars.


----------



## nicky3791 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

Is there any way we can get more details as to what happened after the thread went private? How was it found out she was a fake?


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



nicky3791 said:


> Is there any way we can get more details as to what happened after the thread went private? How was it found out she was a fake?


I think Disenchanted exposed it, not sure tho. He did make a follow thread calling himself out and telling everybody that she was a fake.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



someone90 said:


> What happened at the end? I wasn't there for the "inappropriate" stuff.


I think most of the inappropriate stuff was via PM.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



triggerhappy said:


> One minute I'm reading it, the next it's gone.
> 
> I emailed a mod, but of course they can't respond back..


This was obviously a troll thread from the getgo'.

She wasn't acting the way a normal wife would act when finding clues to an affair. Simple.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

remorseful strayer said:


> This was obviously a troll thread from the getgo'.
> 
> She wasn't acting the way a normal wife would act when finding clues to an affair. Simple.


Reminded me of the young kady with the cheating husband who had a dog. The wife had the dog I mean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



BK23 said:


> have you seen the documentary "Catfish"?


I watched this mockumentary yesterday. I think it sums up the events and their fallout nicely. I think everyone who participates in forums or social network should watch it. 

As this is the internet, most pleas for help have to be viewed with a grain of salt. I help on troll threads because any BS who do go through experiences and are too shy to post could find it helpful.

I, myself, had times where I believed it was real and it wasn't. When she refused to move her thread to private, I kind of suspected her story wasn't real. However, after she moved it to private, I though tit was. The final nail in my confusion was when the thread morphed into a party thread. She didn't act like any BS that has come here with a kid, including myself. 

I know that I discovered videos of the OW in my husband's email when my daughter was 2. My daughter kept me busy since young children do require supervision.


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

I wonder why some people would go through those lengths to troll. Talk about people who don't have a life. And i thought gamers were bad. sheesh.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

Using people who are going through a rough time themselves so they can gather research for a book they want to write. It is unfortunate, especially when we start questioning those who are here legitimately, but have bizarre circumstances.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



someone90 said:


> I think Disenchanted exposed it, not sure tho. He did make a follow thread calling himself out and telling everybody that she was a fake.


Didn't he mention speaking on the phone with her?

Do we have anything else than his word?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



swedish said:


> Using people who are going through a rough time themselves so they can gather research for a book they want to write. It is unfortunate, especially when we start questioning those who are here legitimately, but have bizarre circumstances.


Ultimately, my view is that most people come here for help. For a few, that help is entertainment and attention. I don't think any of us can go wrong by either giving our time and attention in good faith or ignoring a thread entirely. It's not like we can control who's posting with valid problems or not.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

My theory is that even the people helping others here get some kind of satisfaction from reading and posting on TAM. Whether it be that they can 'punish' the WSs and OMs or something else I have no idea.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

The creature using the name Rosie was a sad delusional case. She plundered TAM for information for a book she is writing. I doubt any publisher will touch it but if they do, I expect the writing will be disjointed, inconsistent and a bit dull, guaranteeing that it will be remaindered quickly.

If this intellectually and emotionally bankrupt life form should show up on my radar any time before I am dead, it will give me the greatest pleasure to metaphorically speaking of course, rip her arms off and beat her with the soggy ends.


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



Louise7 said:


> The creature using the name Rosie was a sad delusional case. She plundered TAM for information for a book she is writing. I doubt any publisher will touch it but if they do, I expect the writing will be disjointed, inconsistent and a bit dull, guaranteeing that it will be remaindered quickly.
> 
> If this intellectually and emotionally bankrupt life form should show up on my radar any time before I am dead, it will give me the greatest pleasure to metaphorically speaking of course, rip her arms off and beat her with the soggy ends.



I'm not too sure...when I began to suspect that her thread was fake, I also suspected it was research for a book. Or even perhaps trying to get a feel from a real audience how popular the topic would be. 

I actually enjoyed reading it, a lot. To the point that I was trying to check in at least every other day to catch up. So I can see why a lot of people would read a book like that. I read a lot of lit, and good stories of infidelity are always a good read. 

Still, what a ****ty way to use tam. couldn't she have gone to goodreads, or a lit site? :scratchhead:
Some people are just so damn selfish and thoughtless.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

I think that 'story' is a further game for sympathy. I think she gets a perverse thrill out of the attention and power of luring people in. Seriously, my son's car accident was a year ago. If I were to tell story like it was happening in real time, no one would know it was an old event. It was significant and traumatic and I will never get tripped up in my details. I still think explanation is more bs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

She's not writing a book whatsoever. Just another lie. She also claims she is a "victim of infidelity" yet her alter ego, Myka, was the one who cheated on her husband. Spare me.


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

wow, I'm a little shocked but not surprised, if that's possible. 

I'm the admin of a forum, and we once had a troll that was so good, we donated money to them! 

Sadly, you just can't really trust people on the net these days. Not in any forum.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*

As a novelist, I do not think she is writing a book. I think that she is craving attention. There are certain threads, such as the Alpha Male threads, in TAM that I observe for the evolution of my male deuteragonist in the series that I'm writing. 

Why don't I think she is researching? An ethical writer doesn't want to influence what they are researching. By making threads "claiming" that she was a BS, she is not getting unbiased reactions. It's quite the opposite. She is able to manipulate the responses.

I think this is the last time I'm going to comment on any threads to do with her. After all, she was looking for attention. Threads like this are still giving her what she wanted.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



Writer said:


> As a novelist, I do not think she is writing a book. I think that she is craving attention. There are certain threads, such as the Alpha Male threads, in TAM that I observe for the evolution of my male deuteragonist in the series that I'm writing.
> 
> Why don't I think she is researching? An ethical writer doesn't want to influence what they are researching. By making "threads" claiming that she was a BS, she is not getting unbiased reactions. It's quite the opposite. She is able to manipulate the responses.
> 
> I think this is the last time I'm going to comment on any threads to do with her. After all, she was looking for attention. Threads like this are still giving her what she wanted.


Exactly. All her "data" is corrupted and thus worthless. She wasn't writing a book at all. More like performance art.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



Therealbrighteyes said:


> She's not writing a book whatsoever. Just another lie. She also claims she is a "victim of infidelity" yet her alter ego, Myka, was the one who cheated on her husband. Spare me.


Myka is a character from Warehouse 13...

Where do you people get all this info about her?


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



triggerhappy said:


> I'm not too sure...when I began to suspect that her thread was fake, I also suspected it was research for a book. Or even perhaps trying to get a feel from a real audience how popular the topic would be.
> 
> I actually enjoyed reading it, a lot. To the point that I was trying to check in at least every other day to catch up. So I can see why a lot of people would read a book like that. I read a lot of lit, and good stories of infidelity are always a good read.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed they are thoughtless. Those who think that reading about infidelity is 'a good read' are morally bankrupt. Living it is somewhat different.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



CouldItBeSo said:


> Didn't he mention speaking on the phone with her?
> 
> Do we have anything else than his word?


No 'we' dont but I am quite prepared to take his word at face value.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



Louise7 said:


> No 'we' dont but I am quite prepared to take his word at face value.


The word of a man who started an affair with a 'betrayed wife' who he was supposed to be helping? All this in front of everyone in a marriage forum's section dedicated to help people coping with infidelity. :smthumbup:


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



CouldItBeSo said:


> The word of a man who started an affair with a 'betrayed wife' who he was supposed to be helping? All this in front of everyone in a marriage forum's section dedicated to help people coping with infidelity. :smthumbup:


I will not discuss this with you any further. Your contributions do not interest me.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



Louise7 said:


> I will not discuss this with you any further. Your contributions do not interest me.


Yes the OM is more interesting no doubt.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



CouldItBeSo said:


> Yes the OM is more interesting no doubt.


And with that, I have reported you to a mod.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



CouldItBeSo said:


> Where do you people get all this info about her?


Moderators talk to other posters.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What happened to the thread "something creepy is happening in my house"?*



phillybeffandswiss said:


> Moderators talk to other posters.


Yes they do and that's a good thing I think. Seems they also don't mind getting a PM when the need arises.


----------

